# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυάγιο του Φ/Γ Δύστος

## mastropanagos

Το *Φ/Γ ΔΥΣΤΟΣ* ήταν ελληνικό εμπορικό φορτηγο πλοιο (Φ/Γ), τύπου "bulk carrier", που βυθίστηκε στις 29 Δεκεμβριου του 1996. Ήταν νηολογημένομένο στο νηολογιο Πειραιώς με αριθμό Ν.Π. 8204. Είχε ολικό μηκος 100 μέτρα, χωρητικοτητα ολική 4.045 κορους και καθαρά 2.205 κόρους και μεταφορική ικανότητα 5.600 τόνων "χυδην φορτιου". Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1970 και το προηγούμενο όνομά του πριν ν΄ αγορασθεί ήταν "MINA ENTREGO". Ήταν χρονοναυλομένο από την ΑΓΕΤ - Ηρακλης για μεταφορικές ανάγκες της με ειδική διασκευή μεταφοράς "χύμα" τσιμέντου.
 Στις 26 Δεκεμβριου του 1996, επομένη των Χριστουγέννων και περί ώρα 14.00, το Φ/Γ ΔΥΣΤΟΣ, με Πλοίαρχο τον Ιωάννη Τσιτσιρίκη και με πλήρωμα 21 Έλληνες ναυτικούς, απέπλευσε άπό τις εγκαταστάσεις ΑΓΕΤ-Ηρακλής Βόλου, έμφορτο, με 5.300 περίπου τόνους τσιμέντο, με προορισμό τις εγκαταστάσεις λιμένος Δραπετσώνας στον Πειραιά. Λόγω όμως των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν, γύρω στις 18.00, προσέγγισε σε νότιο όρμο της Σκιαθου. Παραμένοντας εκεί δύο ημέρες και συνεχιζομέων των ΒΑ. θυελλωδών ανέμων και κατάστασης θαλάσσης τρικυμιώδης ο Πλοίαρχος αποφάσισε πιθανώς και πιεζόμενος και από το πλήρωμα, προκειμένου Πρωτοχρονιά να κάνουν στα σπίτια τους, να αποπλεύσει και να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι για Πειραιά. Στις 20.00 ώρα περίπου ήταν η τελευταία επικοινωνία που είχε το Φ/Γ ΔΥΣΤΟΣ με το εμπορικό Μ/S (μότορσιπ) ΛΕΝΑ. Το πρωΐ της επομένης και περί ώρα 05.15 το πλοίο ΔΥΣΤΟΣ εντοπίσθηκε ανεστραμμένο να επιπλέει από το αλιευτικο Α/Κ Σαρωνικός, 3,5 ναυτικά μιλια ανατολικά από την Κυμη όπου και διέσωσε τον δόκιμο πλοίαρχο Χρήστο Αναγνώστου.
 Στο ναυαγιο αυτό έχασαν την ζωή τους 20 επιβαίνοντες που βρέθηκαν στη συνέχεια πνιγμένοι μέσα στο πλοίο ο Πλοίαρχος, ο Υποπλοίαρχος, ο Ανθυποπλοίαρχος, ο Ραδιοτηλεγραφητής, οι Α΄, Β΄ και Γ΄ Μηχανικοί, 9 ναύτες, 1 Λιπαντής, ο Μάγειρας, ο βοηθός θαλαμηπόλου, η σύζυγος του Α΄Μηχανικού και η κόρη του Α΄ Μηχανικού, η σύζυγος του Β΄ Μηχανικού ενώ αργότερα βρέθηκαν από το Ρ/Κ Μανωλάκης που είχε σπεύσει στη περιοχή ένας νάυτης, ένας λιπαντής και ο έτερος Γ΄ Μηχανικός.


ΠΗΓΗ http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A6/...84%CE%BF%CF%82

----------


## mastropanagos

Να σημειωσω οτι το συγκεκριμενο ναυαγιο το παρακολουθησα απο κοντα μιας και εγινε κοντα στη περιοχη μου,ακομα θυμαμαι τα ελικοπτερα να περνανε πανω απο το σπιτι μου να πανε στο σημειο του ναυαγιου,καθως και την εικονα της γαστρας του πλοιου η οποια φαινοταν απο τη στερια οταν το πλοιο ρυμουλκηθηκε και το εφεραν πιο εξω οπου και το βυθισαν..Πολλοι απο τους ναυτικους δεν καταφεραν οι δυτες να τους ανασυρουν καθως το εσωτερικο του καραβιου ηταν ανω κατω και λογω των πραγματων που ειχαν καταπλακωσει τους ανθρωπους δεν καταφεραν μερικοι να ανασυρθουν και πηγαν μαζι με το καραβι..το δικαστηριο απεφανθει για το ναυαγιο αλλα τα ερωτηματα ακομα και σημερα πολλα και αλυτα..μετα απο το πειραια που ηταν να παει το πλοιο ειχε επομενο ταξιδι για αιγυπτο..

----------


## moutsokwstas

την περιοδο εκεινη του ναυαγιου, ετυχε να εχω παρει μεταθεση για την 111 πτερυγα μαχης στην  αγχιαλο, κι υπηρχε μια κινητικοτητα στη μοναδα, απο πλευρας ελικοπτερων και διασωσης.  ενα συμβαν που ειναι δυσκλο να ξεχαστει.

----------


## mastropanagos

Θυμαμαι υπηρχε πολυ συχνη διελευση ελικοπτερων και τα θυμαμαι καλα γιατι πεταγαν χαμηλα..Μια εμπειρια που δυσκολα θα την ξεχασω και εγω μιας και ετυχε να τη ζησω απο πιο κοντα..θυμαμαι ακομα επισης τους δυτες να καθονται πανω στη γαστρα του πλοιου και να επιχειρουν να μπουν μεσα..να σημειωσω οτι οι καιρικες συνθηκες εκεινο το βραδυ ηταν πολυ δυσμενεις με πολυ δυνατους ανεμους..

----------


## kostas-gus

Ημουν πιτσιρικας τοτε αλλα το θυμαμαι σαν χτες.Θυμαμαι τον δοκιμο-ο οποιος ηταν και ο μοναδικος που εζησε-και ενω ειναι ακομα βρεγμενος και ταλαιπωρημενος οι συγγενεις των θυματων να του επιτιθονται και να του λενε ''πες μας πως πεθαναν οι δικοι μας,τι τους εκανες,εσυ φταις και κατι τετοια'' και αυτος εκλαιγε.Μια μερα τον ειχε ο Τριανταφυλλοπουλος στην ''ζουγκλα'' και ελεγε οτι το παρατησε το επαγγελμα και σπουδαζει ωκεανολογια...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ημουν πιτσιρικας τοτε αλλα το θυμαμαι σαν χτες.Θυμαμαι τον δοκιμο-ο οποιος ηταν και ο μοναδικος που εζησε-και ενω ειναι ακομα βρεγμενος και ταλαιπωρημενος οι συγγενεις των θυματων να του επιτιθονται και να του λενε ''πες μας πως πεθαναν οι δικοι μας,τι τους εκανες,εσυ φταις και κατι τετοια'' και αυτος εκλαιγε.Μια μερα τον ειχε ο Τριανταφυλλοπουλος στην ''ζουγκλα'' και ελεγε οτι το παρατησε το επαγγελμα και σπουδαζει ωκεανολογια...


Αυτο το θεμα του δοκιμου αστο καλυτερα φιλε μου,ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο..θυμασαι ποια περιοδο ειχε παει στην εκπομπη???

----------


## kostas-gus

Ειχε παει στον Μακη την εποχη που βυθιστηκε το SEA DIAMOND και καλα να μιλησει για τα μετρα ασφαλειας{αν θυμαμαι καλα}στα καραβια και ο Μακης ειπε οτι το παληκαρι σπουδαζει ωκεανογραφος.Γιατι????

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ειχε παει στον Μακη την εποχη που βυθιστηκε το SEA DIAMOND και καλα να μιλησει για τα μετρα ασφαλειας{αν θυμαμαι καλα}στα καραβια και ο Μακης ειπε οτι το παληκαρι σπουδαζει ωκεανογραφος.Γιατι????


Γιατι αργοτερα υποθηκε οτι το παληκαρι σκοτωθηκε σε τροχαιο...δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αληθευει..

----------


## kostas-gus

Το παιδι ζει και βασιλευει.Η εκπομπη ηταν γυρω στο Πασχα η' λιγο μετα.Αν σκοτωθηκε μετα απο αυτο δεν ξερω.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το παιδι ζει και βασιλευει.Η εκπομπη ηταν γυρω στο Πασχα η' λιγο μετα.Αν σκοτωθηκε μετα απο αυτο δεν ξερω.


Δεν αντιλεγω..απλα ετσι ακουστηκε..

----------


## mastropanagos

Και μια φωτο του πλοιου ενω ειναι αναποδογυρισμενο..την φωτο την βρηκα εδω..!!
getImage.do (Custom).jpg

----------


## kostas-gus

Βλεποντας την φωτογραφια αυτη θυμηθηκα ενα ναυαγιο το οποιο ειχε γινει καπου κοντα στην Κορεα η' κατι τετοιο.Ηταν γυρισμενο αναποδα.Αυτοι που δουλευαν καταστρωμα και γεφυρα προλαβαν και γλιτωσαν.Αυτοι που δουλευαν στο μηχανοστασιο παγιδευτηκαν μεσα σε αυτο αλλα σωθηκαν γιατι ειχε δημιουργηθει κενο αερος.Οταν πλησιασαν αλλα καραβια και σκαφη της ακτοφυλακης τρελαθηκαν με αυτα που ειδαν η' μαλλον ακουσαν.Οι παγιδευμενοι στο μηχανοστασιο χτυπαγαν απο ''μεσα'' για να δηλωσουν υπαρξη ζωης ωστε να τους σωσουν....Εμεινα καγκελο γιατι το εδειχνε ''ζωντανο'' στην τηλεοραση.

----------


## Haddock

Φώτος του ναυαγίου από την *Poseidon Salvage* (Ανοίγουν σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση)

----------


## mastropanagos

Πραγματικα βλεποντας το πλοιο σε τετοια κατασταση και να ξερεις οτι εκει μεσα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σε επιανε ριγος..!!

----------


## karystos

Η ιστορία με τον Αναγνώστου είναι μεγάλη και ακόμη και σήμερα δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί. Ευθύνη γι αυτό έχουν μεν και τα ΜΜΕ που πέσανε να τον φάνε αλλά και ο ίδιος και ο πατέρας του που ήταν μεγαλοστέλεχος της τσιμεντοβιομηχανίας. Από εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλα επειδή οι συγγενείς των θυμάτων θεώρησαν ότι κάτι παραπάνω ήξερε για το βαπόρι κι έτσι κατάφερε να σωθεί. Ο ίδιος δεν είπε σχεδόν τίποτα παρ' όλο που υπήρχαν εύλογα ερωτηματικά. Π.χ. κυκλοφορούσε έντονα η πληροφορία ότι ο Αναγνώστου έπεσε στη θάλασσα και το ΔΥΣΤΟΣ έκανε στροφή για να τον αναζητήσει και το βρήκε η θάλασσα στην μπάντα με αποτέλεσμα να ανατραπεί. Το κυριότερο ερωτηματικό ήταν ότι ο δόκιμος σώθηκε μέσα σε ένα "βαρελάκι" στεγνός κι αυτό βέβαια είναι όντως παράξενο, το που πρόλαβε και το βρήκε και το έρριξε στη θάλασσα και μπήκε κι ο ίδιος μέσα όταν η ανατροπή έγινε τόσο ξαφνικά που όλοι οι άλλοι δεν πρόλαβαν να κάνουν τίποτα (βρέθηκαν γυναίκες του πληρώματος κι ένα κοριτσάκι που ταξίδευαν μαζί με τα πούλια από το τάβλι στο χέρι). ¶λλη απορία ήταν ότι το βαρελάκι βγήκε στα ρηχά μαζί με το βαπόρι ενώ κανονικά έπρεπε να το παρασύρει ο αέρας πολύ πιο γρήγορα, πράγμα που έδειχνε ότι ο Αναγνώστου το άφησε δεμένο πάνω στο τουμπαρισμένο πλοίο για να του κάνει απάγκιο και να μην πεταχτεί μέσα στη νύχτα στα βράχια. Όταν ξημέρωσε και μπορούσε να δει έκοψε το σκοινί και βγήκε στη στεριά. Όλα αυτά δείχνουν έναν άνθρωπο απίστευτα ψύχραιμο και γνώστη της θάλασσας ενώ σα δόκιμος δε δικαιολογούσε κάτι τέτοιο. Οπότε μοιραία άρχισαν να βγαίνουν οι φήμες ότι ήταν μιλημενος από τον πατέρα του.  
Πέρα από αυτά τα πραγματικά γεγονότα έδειξαν ότι το ναυάγιο οφείλεται μάλλον σε μετατόπιση του τσιμέντου που φορτώθηκε βιαστικά και δεν πρόλαβε να κάνει εκείνο το "κουρκούτι" επάνω επάνω που το στερεοποιεί κατά κάποιο τρόπο και δεν το αφήνει να μετακινηθεί. Ο Τσικιρίκης φαίνεται ότι το ήξερε και γι αυτό πήγε και απάγκιασε στη Σκιάθο, πράγμα πολυ περίεργο επειδή τον καιρό τον ήξερε οπότε δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να φύγει από το Βόλο. Προφανώς όμως πιέστηκε τόσο να αποπλεύσει αμέσως μετά τη φόρτωση όσο και από τη Σκιάθο, πράγμα που τελικά έκανε παρ΄όλο που ο καιρός δεν είχε φτιάξει. Για να περάσει το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι που είναι το στενό ανάμεσα στα Σκάντζουρα και τη Σκύρο, που βγάζει πάρα πολύ χοντρή θάλασσα ψήλωσε πάνω στα Σκάντζουρα αλλά στο γύρισμα τους βρήκαν γερές θάλασσες στην αριστερή μπάντα, το τσιμέντο που δεν είχε πήξει κουνήθηκε και το βαπόρι τουμπάρισε με τη μία, αφού έχασε την ευστάθειά του. Το πως κατάφερε στο χαμό αυτό ο Αναγνώστου να κάνει όλα όσα είπαμε πιο πάνω είναι που προκάλεσε τις απορίες εκεί που οι άλλοι ναυτικοί δεν πρόλαβαν να κάνουν τίποτα.  
Τώρα το αν ήταν παραφορτωμένο το βαπόρι και είχε ψιλοπατήσει μπάλα, όπως ειπώθηκε, δεν διευκρινήστηκε ποτέ, αν και απίθανο διότι σε τέτοια περίπτωση ο καπετάνιος θα το ήξερε όπως και θα ήξερε ότι φεύγοντας με τέτοιο καιρό με πατημένη μπάλα πήγαινε να αυτοκτονήσει. Τέλος μια άλλη αδιευκρίνιστη ιστορία είναι το πως βούλιαξε τελικά το βαπόρι ενώ το ρυμουλκούσανε για να κάτσει στα ρηχά, οπότε φυσικά η έρευνα για τα αίτια του ναυαγίου θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολη και αποτελεσματική. Έγινε λόγος για εκρήξεις κι αυτό βέβαια επιβεβαιώνει ότι η ιστορία κάπου βρωμούσε χωρίς όμως μέχρι σήμερα να έχουμε μάθει ακριβώς που.

----------


## .voyager

> Βρέθηκαν γυναίκες του πληρώματος κι ένα κοριτσάκι που ταξίδευαν μαζί με τα πούλια από το τάβλι στο χέρι


Κυριολεκτικά ανατρίχιασα με το συγκεκριμένο σημείο του post, δεν έχω ξεχάσει ποτέ την αναφορά αυτή δια στόματος των ιδίων των δυτών, που πρώτη φορά είδα συγκινημένους. Όπως έχουν αποτυπωθεί στο μυαλό μου έντονα και οι εικόνες των θυμάτων στα φορία, σκεπασμένα, αλλά σε κατάσταση που δεν υπάρχει λόγος να περιγραφεί εδώ. 
Απ' όσο εγώ γνωρίζω, οι γυναίκες ήταν σύζυγοι μελών του πληρώματος που ταξίδευαν μαζί τους εν όψει των Χριστουγέννων. Όταν ακούσαμε την είδηση, οδηγούσε η μητέρα μου για Πειραιά, ώστε να συναντήσουμε τον πατέρα μου, που είχε φουντάρει Σκιάθο -αν θυμάμαι καλά- δίπλα στο Δύστος με μερικά άλλα πλοία... Απ΄ότι μου έχει πει ήταν το μόνο που ξεκίνησε και αργότερα έλαβε χώρα το συμβάν.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Η ιστορία με τον Αναγνώστου είναι μεγάλη και ακόμη και σήμερα δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί. Ευθύνη γι αυτό έχουν μεν και τα ΜΜΕ που πέσανε να τον φάνε αλλά και ο ίδιος και ο πατέρας του που ήταν μεγαλοστέλεχος της τσιμεντοβιομηχανίας. Από εκεί ξεκίνησαν όλα επειδή οι συγγενείς των θυμάτων θεώρησαν ότι κάτι παραπάνω ήξερε για το βαπόρι κι έτσι κατάφερε να σωθεί. Ο ίδιος δεν είπε σχεδόν τίποτα παρ' όλο που υπήρχαν εύλογα ερωτηματικά. Π.χ. κυκλοφορούσε έντονα η πληροφορία ότι ο Αναγνώστου έπεσε στη θάλασσα και το ΔΥΣΤΟΣ έκανε στροφή για να τον αναζητήσει και το βρήκε η θάλασσα στην μπάντα με αποτέλεσμα να ανατραπεί. Το κυριότερο ερωτηματικό ήταν ότι ο δόκιμος σώθηκε μέσα σε ένα "βαρελάκι" στεγνός κι αυτό βέβαια είναι όντως παράξενο, το που πρόλαβε και το βρήκε και το έρριξε στη θάλασσα και μπήκε κι ο ίδιος μέσα όταν η ανατροπή έγινε τόσο ξαφνικά που όλοι οι άλλοι δεν πρόλαβαν να κάνουν τίποτα (βρέθηκαν γυναίκες του πληρώματος κι ένα κοριτσάκι που ταξίδευαν μαζί με τα πούλια από το τάβλι στο χέρι). ¶λλη απορία ήταν ότι το βαρελάκι βγήκε στα ρηχά μαζί με το βαπόρι ενώ κανονικά έπρεπε να το παρασύρει ο αέρας πολύ πιο γρήγορα, πράγμα που έδειχνε ότι ο Αναγνώστου το άφησε δεμένο πάνω στο τουμπαρισμένο πλοίο για να του κάνει απάγκιο και να μην πεταχτεί μέσα στη νύχτα στα βράχια. Όταν ξημέρωσε και μπορούσε να δει έκοψε το σκοινί και βγήκε στη στεριά. Όλα αυτά δείχνουν έναν άνθρωπο απίστευτα ψύχραιμο και γνώστη της θάλασσας ενώ σα δόκιμος δε δικαιολογούσε κάτι τέτοιο. Οπότε μοιραία άρχισαν να βγαίνουν οι φήμες ότι ήταν μιλημενος από τον πατέρα του.  
> Πέρα από αυτά τα πραγματικά γεγονότα έδειξαν ότι το ναυάγιο οφείλεται μάλλον σε μετατόπιση του τσιμέντου που φορτώθηκε βιαστικά και δεν πρόλαβε να κάνει εκείνο το "κουρκούτι" επάνω επάνω που το στερεοποιεί κατά κάποιο τρόπο και δεν το αφήνει να μετακινηθεί. Ο Τσικιρίκης φαίνεται ότι το ήξερε και γι αυτό πήγε και απάγκιασε στη Σκιάθο, πράγμα πολυ περίεργο επειδή τον καιρό τον ήξερε οπότε δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να φύγει από το Βόλο. Προφανώς όμως πιέστηκε τόσο να αποπλεύσει αμέσως μετά τη φόρτωση όσο και από τη Σκιάθο, πράγμα που τελικά έκανε παρ΄όλο που ο καιρός δεν είχε φτιάξει. Για να περάσει το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι που είναι το στενό ανάμεσα στα Σκάντζουρα και τη Σκύρο, που βγάζει πάρα πολύ χοντρή θάλασσα ψήλωσε πάνω στα Σκάντζουρα αλλά στο γύρισμα τους βρήκαν γερές θάλασσες στην αριστερή μπάντα, το τσιμέντο που δεν είχε πήξει κουνήθηκε και το βαπόρι τουμπάρισε με τη μία, αφού έχασε την ευστάθειά του. Το πως κατάφερε στο χαμό αυτό ο Αναγνώστου να κάνει όλα όσα είπαμε πιο πάνω είναι που προκάλεσε τις απορίες εκεί που οι άλλοι ναυτικοί δεν πρόλαβαν να κάνουν τίποτα.  
> Τώρα το αν ήταν παραφορτωμένο το βαπόρι και είχε ψιλοπατήσει μπάλα, όπως ειπώθηκε, δεν διευκρινήστηκε ποτέ, αν και απίθανο διότι σε τέτοια περίπτωση ο καπετάνιος θα το ήξερε όπως και θα ήξερε ότι φεύγοντας με τέτοιο καιρό με πατημένη μπάλα πήγαινε να αυτοκτονήσει. Τέλος μια άλλη αδιευκρίνιστη ιστορία είναι το πως βούλιαξε τελικά το βαπόρι ενώ το ρυμουλκούσανε για να κάτσει στα ρηχά, οπότε φυσικά η έρευνα για τα αίτια του ναυαγίου θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολη και αποτελεσματική. Έγινε λόγος για εκρήξεις κι αυτό βέβαια επιβεβαιώνει ότι η ιστορία κάπου βρωμούσε χωρίς όμως μέχρι σήμερα να έχουμε μάθει ακριβώς που.


Πολυ σωστος ο φιλος karystos...μετα απο μερικο καιρο του ναυαγιου του ΔΥΣΤΟΣ ο κυριος Αναγνωστου γενικος διευθυντης τοτε στη τσιμεντοβιομηχανια Βολου παραιτηθηκε...Οσο αναφορα το γιο του η ιστορια ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενη και τα ερωτηματα πολλα αλλα υπαρχουν καποιοι πυ ξερουν,δυστυχως δεν θα μπω σε παιρετερω λεπτομερειες..Οσο αναφορα τη ρυμουλκηση του ΔΥΣΤΟΣ οπως το ρυμουλκουσαν προς τα εξω και γυρω στο 1.5 ναυτικο μιλι απο τις ακτες ακουστηκε καποια εκρηξη η οποια εκανε αισθηση σε αρκετους κατοικους των γυρω περιοχων που την ακουσαν,μετα απο λιγη ωρα μαθευτηκε η βυθιση του ΔΥΣΤΟΣ...

----------


## Seatrek

Φωτογραφίες του Δύστος (οπως βρίσκεται σήμερα....)
http://www.sea-wrecks.gr/gallery/index.php?fID=19

και ενα μικρο κείμενο
για τα ναυάγιο απο διαφορες εφημερίδες της εποχής.
http://www.sea-wrecks.gr/Dystos.html

Με εκτίμηση
Γιώργος Αλεξόπουλος

----------


## gioannis13

Εκεινη την νυχτα (γραφω στο πληκτρολογιο και ανατριχιαζω :???: , πρωτο μπαρκος αξιωματικος )εκανα βαρδια 12ωρια 2400-0600 στο PELCHASER του Σαρλη και ειμασταν στο *Μυρτώο* κοντα στην Βελοπουλα απο Κωνστ/πολη για Ραβεννα , δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε την φωνη του μαρκονη που ειχε βαρδια στο Ελλας ραδιο (τοτε) , την απογνωση ,συνεχεια και συνεχεια ολη νυχτα ΔΥΣΤΟΣ το Ελλας , ΔΥΣΤΟΣ το Ελλας Ραδιο ,εφυγα αφου με σκανζτζαρισε ο Καπετανιος στις 0600 και πηγα για υπνο,το μεσημερι λοιπον ξυπνησα κατα τις 12 παρα και κατεβηκα κατω για ενα καφε και πρωινο ΒΛΕΠΩ  :Surprised:  :Mad:  στην τηλεοραση ζωντανα το ΔΥΣΤΟΣ αναποδα...................................τελος...  .............RIP....!

----------


## Nautilia News

*20 χρόνια από το ναυάγιο του Δύστος*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/istoria/istor...io-tou-dystos/ .

----------

